# Beispiel-Sound per Klick im Hintergrund abspielen



## sheeba1507 (19. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

auf einer meiner EEP-Anleitungen habe ich die Möglichkeit eingebunden, per
Klick einen Beispiel-Sound abzuspielen.
Bislang erfolgt dies lediglich über den vom Besucher voreingestellten Player.

Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, ähnlich wie bei einer Hintergrund-Musik,
die Sounds direkt auf der Seite abzuspielen, ohne einen Player sichtbar
werden zu lassen.
Die Sounds sollen jeweils durch Klick auf den Link 1x abgespielt werden.

Da es bislang nur diese eine Seite betrifft und der gesamte Rahmen (Header,
Navi etc.) bei allen Seiten per include() eingebunden wird, würde sich eine
Änderung im <head>-Bereich ja auch auf alle anderen Seiten auswirken.

Welche Möglichkeiten stehen mir zur Verfügung, einen Player per Klick auf
einen Link unsichtbar im Hintergrund zu starten und ich diese Einbindung
direkt und explizit auf diese Seite machen kann ?

Bin für alle Anregungen dankbar.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## mjkraus (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Mit dem neuen HTML5-Tag _<audio>_ wäre das sehr einfach zu realisieren. Leider wird die neue HTML-Version nur von den neuesten Browserversionen unterstützt. 

Um in ältern Browsern Audiodateien abspielen zu können wäre das _<embed>_-Tag und die Steuerung über Javascript möglich (http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/embeds.htm) oder das Einbinden eines Flasplayers (zum Beispiel http://flowplayer.org/plugins/streaming/audio.html)

Den Javascript-Code kannst du auch im HTML-Dokument an jeder beliebigen Stelle einfügen. Wichtig dabei ist nur, dass die Tags (die im Javascript-Code angesprochen werden) bereits geladen wurden.


----------

